# Are Minnow Traps Legal in GA



## jackherber (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok, The other thread about bait in traps has raised this question. The GA regs only mention seines and cast nets. Are minnow traps even legal in GA? I have tried casting a net and it was good for a laugh, my wifes. Yeah, I almost threw myself in the water so she was right.


----------



## stev (Apr 26, 2010)

jackherber said:


> Ok, The other thread about bait in traps has raised this question. The GA regs only mention seines and cast nets. Are minnow traps even legal in GA? I have tried casting a net and it was good for a laugh, my wifes. Yeah, I almost threw myself in the water so she was right.


 
yes


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 26, 2010)

Correct me if im wrong and i may be, but i beleive you can use minow traps and it does not matter how big the entrance hole is as long as you have the basket marked with your name address and licence info.  I have thought about makeing me a few large fish baskets.
But i have also heard if you make a basket it has to have a bait box with hooks in the basket. I beleive this is meant to keep you from being able to stock your own pond .


----------



## jackherber (Apr 27, 2010)

I've seen the little (12 inch or so) round ones like at Wal Mart. What is this "bait box" and what are the hooks for?


----------



## OldGuyAl (Apr 27, 2010)

they're legal for catching bait fish.

My understanding is that you can get in trouble if you get caught with game fish in one.  How you gonna keep small bass and bream from going in your trap?   Do you put a sign on the entrances that says "No gamefish allowed!"  

I know that in my own pond, when I put out my minnow trap, I almost always have baby bluegill in it.  Of course, since it's my own pond, I just fish with them - which is also legal but you're supposed to catch the bluegill with a hook and line before using them for bait.

Even honest guys have a tough time staying legal sometimes.


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bad news!
Just read the regulation book page 15 Minnow traps are ILLEAGLE in FRESHWATER period. I had no idea. Ive been doing it all my life. ANd i see people with them all the time where i fish.  I cant find anything on a regular fish basket.


----------



## Etter2 (Apr 27, 2010)

Explain that law.


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 27, 2010)

From what i read their is really nothing to explain.  It say plan in Black and White, "Remember, Minnow Traps are Illeagle in ANY FRESHWATER. " I actually could not beleive it my self i have been doing it  and will continue to do it all my life.  Its prett stupid.


----------



## LCT (Apr 28, 2010)

Dang!  I was just telling my fishing buddy about them to get some spot tails for this summer.  He was using a cast net...which works fine...but you can put a few traps out and come back and they will be full of spot tails.....


Word


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 28, 2010)

jackherber said:


> I've seen the little (12 inch or so) round ones like at Wal Mart. What is this "bait box" and what are the hooks for?



from what i uderstand and what i googled, the box has lines tied to it with bait on the hooks, the fish swim in and hang themselves. Its kinda stupid bc the trap if made right will keep the fish from swimming back out in the first place.


----------



## little rascal (Apr 28, 2010)

*spot tails legal?????*



> Dang! I was just telling my fishing buddy about them to get some spot tails for this summer.



I've caught spottails in the cast net and used them plenty of times, they work good. However, according to the rule book, it does not say they are legal, nor illegal, unless they are on the endangered species list? It only says threadfin, gizzard shad, and bluebacks can be caught in the cast net?? I think we need a better rulebook, too much stuff remains unclear?
Oh and by the way, you can catch spottails on a small sibiki rig, or several small gold hooks on a dropper rig(like saltwater bait rigs). Just drop it down at the end of some tree tops where you see spotty's swimming around, it is quite fun. You can also chunk out some dry or wet dog food and when they come lap it up, you can get a net full in one throw!!


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah, they need to get their crap together at DNR and print a book that is more detailed.  Just like i noticed it says the only fish that can be taken on Limbhooks and trotlines are Channel and Flat Head Catfish.  Most of the cats i ever catch are blues.  Surely they do not concider a channel and a blue the same fish.  I know alot of people that think a channel cat is just  blue cat that is just small.  Are you not supposed to keep Bluecats?  Im royaly screwed if you  not supposed to lol


----------



## speechless33759 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah I really don't see the need to ban minnow traps altogether. Maybe size restrictions but not banning it from fresh water. I guess it also depends on how you bait it lol. You can put canned fish in it and call it a crawfish trap...nothing in the regs about crawfish traps!


----------



## jackherber (May 1, 2010)

Great!! This type of confusion is just what I needed. I find it surprising that Wally sells these in GA if they are not legal.


----------



## brother hilljack (May 1, 2010)

Check out this info from: http://crd.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=247


Harvesting Minnows for Bait


BAIT MINNOW TRAPPING

A Georgia Fishing license is required to harvest bait minnows for non-commercial purposes. Bait minnows may be harvested year-round. Recreationally harvested bait minnows may not be sold. Bait minnows may not be trapped in freshwater.

Gear

No more than two traps may be used recreationally, except that a United States Coast Guard licensed captain may use a maximum of four traps. Maximum dimensions for rectangular traps may not exceed 24"x18"x9". Cylindrical traps may not exceed 24" in length and 30" in circumference. Recreational bait minnow traps shall have a mesh size of no smaller than 1/4" bar mesh. The throat opening of the funnel shall not exceed 3/4" in diameter. Each trap must have attached a tag or float bearing the name and address of the person using the trap. Subject to specific gear design criteria, sizes, time of day, and area restrictions outlined in these regulations, bait minnows may also be taken recreationally year-round in seines and castnets.

Possession Limits

No individual recreationally harvesting bait minnows may possess more than two quarts of bait minnows at any given time. A United States Coast Guard licensed captain may possess not more than 10 quarts at any given time.


----------



## plottman25 (May 1, 2010)

jackherber said:


> Great!! This type of confusion is just what I needed. I find it surprising that Wally sells these in GA if they are not legal.



Only illeagle in Freshwater, ANy outdoors place in North GA seels live traps but we dont have a season for them lol


----------

